# icons for [spoiler] and [yt] tags are missing



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I've noticed this issue for the past week or so:


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, we're aware of this and will get it fixed soon.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be fixed now!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, thanks!


----------

